# Wendtii or not?



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi -
I picked up some crypts these weekend for my 10 gallon low light tank. Unfortunatly Jeff was not around and he is very knowledgable guy at my LFS. Fun to BS with also. Anyway I picked up 3 pots of crypts. And I'm not a big crypt guy so far so my knowledge blows. Are these wendtii or something else?

http://fish.silver-fox.us/albums/plants/040404_007.sized.jpg

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I think those are C. wendtii "tropica" aka Bronze Wendtii. When I get bronze in from the nursery that's generally what they look like. It's a pretty common plant and tends to be one of the hardiest of the wendtii varieties so it's a good chance that it's what you got.

Best,
Phil


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I agree with Phil. These can get over 1 foot tall if left alone for a year or so.


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Super. I want them to fill in the tank on that side. And since its only 15 watts on a 10 it will take time to fill in that is for sure.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

They don't look anything like the C. wendtii "Tropica" I have. I have some emersed as well as submerged, from Tropica themselves. Doesn't mean they aren't, I guess the conditions could make them appear very different from one setup to another.... :?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Justin,

I think your's is a special case. For some reason I feel that your plants are getting more light than they get from the sun in a greenhouse!  Not to mention your plants get better care at your house.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

:shock: 

I have my doubts that 130W of light over a 10x20 area is more light then you would get in a greenhouse :lol: 

If it is, why in god's name would they keep the light level so low :?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Think of it this way, with all variables affecting light coming into the average greenhouse the plants are getting in the area of 800 watts/square meter. You've got 130w over a little more than a square foot! 8) The light may not be as intense as the sun, but there's more energy in what you're giving them. Go speedracer go!

BTW, I'll have some comparison pictures of my plants for you soon.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

WeeeEEEeeeeEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeee 8) 

For the new setup I have a 20"x20" area (two trays) with 4x65W + 1x95W Envirolight. That a whopping total of 355W over a little less then 4 sq. ft. This is still less then the sun, I think something is wrong in your math in that 800W/sq meter. See the other thread you did. 

If it makes you feel any better, I have a 4' long fixture with 2x400W MH ready to go in the garage when I move next month. That should be interesting :lol: It could just as easily be 1x1000W over 8sq ft.

What do you think?

Hurry up with the pics!


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

I think you're crazy justin, but thats just me  

I have 4 2x24" ballasts and a whack of used bulbs to donate to the grow op


----------

